# 2 Cycle Adjustment Question



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi I have and Echo back pack blower it starts and runs both won't acclerate
I am thinking the spark arrestor or muffler needs to be cleaned, but have been told the hi idle screw on the carb might need to be adjusted also.

Is there a way to distinguish which it is, I do not wan to mess with the screw if it is the exahust, nor do I want take the time to clean the muffler only to find it is the hi screw adjustment on the carb. 

Is there a way to tell which it is???

Thanks!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They are fuel mixture screws. There will be two screws side-by-side. Low end is closest to the engine.


----------



## nobrakes (Jul 26, 2008)

if it wont rev up at all probally the fuel mixture screws.if muffler is clogged usually it just has poor power like it doesnt have any power because it is not getting enough air


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

*Adjustment*

So if it wont rev up at all probally the fuel mixture screws......would this be the HI screw that needs turned in and out 1 1/2 turns then, fine tune it at WOT?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

salarmi said:


> So if it wont rev up at all probally the fuel mixture screws......would this be the HI screw that needs turned in and out 1 1/2 turns then, fine tune it at WOT?


Not sure if your problem has been solved yet.
Yes the Hi speed screw. Carefully turn it all the way in and turn out 11/2 turns. you can fine tune it from there. The arrestor should only require removing a screw and cleaning the screen.
Dean


----------

